# Vernon Res



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Deleted..


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great report orvis1!

That's awesome the daughter got out in the tube.. great smiles from everyone. Glad the little guy is okay after taking the tumble.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a nice looking rig you have.
You will have some very enjoyable trips this year.
Good to see your Daughter likes to fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Way to go! Now that she's floated, you'll likely hear "let's go fishing" a bit more often.

Cool trip with the fam.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy smokes that is one long rig with the two trailers Orvis! I had to stick with a 23ft max length trailer so when doubled up, I was under the legal length. You ever get stopped? What is your max length hooked up? I'm guessing +75ft?

Nice pictures though, I've yet to fish Vernon res... but I have an uncle that loves the place.


-DallanC


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I was going to camp there this weekend but we decided that the wind could be bad. How was the wind? Also was the camping full? Gotta try that place soon! Nice work.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We have a 21ft truck, 30ft trailer and 17 ft atv trailer. Part of the 5th wheel is over the bed of the truck so we are either at the legal limit or a foot over. I have been told if you keep your speed down and you are not swaying they do not enforce the 65 ft max very often. 

The wind was there but not like it was foretasted. The camping was really full and the shorelines were lined with fisherman. Looks like everyone was having there way with the snits but a close early/late season to take the family to. Supposedly some good browns in there and a few tigers but I have never tangled with them..


----------



## 2labs (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all, even if there were a couple of bumps and scrapes! That is a nice looking rig you have, as well. It has got me wanting to camping in a bad way now! How was the dirt road out to the reservoir? I know it can get really rough in a hurry.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It wasn't bad at all you should be fine, tons of good fishing for the kids get up there before they yank them all out.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

way to go at least some one is getting out and camping i have yet to have the time and the near future isnt looking good either


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> way to go at least some one is getting out and camping i have yet to have the time and the near future isnt looking good either


Hopefully soon for you! Thanks again for the loan of the waders!


----------

